# New to the guage



## sajungdahl (Jan 28, 2020)

Can anyone give me primer on the different G gauge manufacturers and their pros/cons.
Or point me to a previous thread

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm out of G for about 5 years now so this may not be up to date.

Unlike the other scales there is no standardization in G. Bachmann and LGB are either 1:20 or 1:22 or maybe one of each. Aristocraft (out of business) and USA Trains are 1:29 and Williams Trains are 1:32. Most couplers and track do not mate with different brands. Try a search for Large Scale Online or My Large Scale for a forum.


----------



## mcleantmw (Dec 28, 2018)

sajungdahl said:


> Can anyone give me primer on the different G gauge manufacturers and their pros/cons.
> Or point me to a previous thread
> 
> Thanks
> Scott


The biggest current G scale provider is still LGB, now made by Marklin since 2007 when they bought the rights to the old LGB (Ernst Paul Lehmann Patentwerk).......they went bankrupt in 2006. LGB is made in Germany or their plant in Hungry.

Another G scale in the 1/32 is USA Trains; and Bachmann G scale generally in 1/20 scale. These are made in China.

Aristocraft G scale provider went out of business after LGB but you can find lots of used items in very good condition available on eBay from all these makes. 

The large scale trains hobby is great......jump in!
Tom
LGB Railfan - LGB Repairs
https://www.olddominionrailways.com/


----------

